# Wiskey bottle with finger prints



## Humabdos (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a whiskey bottle with screw top has five finger prints inbedded in clear bottle. Is it worth anything?


----------



## David E (Jun 13, 2004)

I see that Federal Law Phohits on side of bottle so that bottle is from depression time to about 1964. Which makes it ABM and not worth much but the finger prints may  give it a little value,

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks   What's it worth with the label?
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Dave! 
 I have a lot to learn about bottles! [8|] 
 I really appreciate the info.
 Glen


----------

